# Newbie From Michigan



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Outbackers,

I have been hanging around this site for some time enjoying the information without owning a Outback. Well finally this year we upgraded from a 2000 Dutchman popup to a Outback 26RS. Last year we camped next to a Outback camper and we fell in love with the camper. We can hardly wait for the snow to melt and the grass to green up again so we can go camping again.

Bruce


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers Bruce!









I'm sure you will find this group to be as enjoyable as your Outback itself.
Glad to have you aboard.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to official Outbacker status! Glad you are here. Spring is just around the corner and we'll all be hitting the trail once again. Enjoy! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bruce,

Welcome from another 26RS owner! action This is a great site as the Outback is a great TT.

Enjoy (when it thaws out up there).









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

26 RS owners unite! Welcome.

Randy


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello fellow Michigander








Where abouts in the mitten are you?
I am somewhat new to camping but so far really love our Outback








Where are you favorite places to camp in Michigan?
I have been to Port Austin on the tip of the thumb and the Pinery in Onterio. Both where very nice and I would highly recommend









Joe


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Another Michigander here welcoming you!

Have fun....it'll warm up soon !

Mike


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

action Welcome, Welcome action

The 26RS is great and I wouldn't trade mine for the world...well i'm sure I could think of something, but it would still be an Outback, that is for sure!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome and your story sounds much like ours. We had a 2000 Coleman popup and last week we brought home the 26RS we've been looking at for the past two years. We're leaving tomorrow morning for our first Outback trip, our three kids can't wait to try the bunks. We're going to Death Valley NP with a large group for our annual Presidents Day weekend outing. It's been raining since mid-afternoon and the forecast is for showers all weekend. Well if nothing else I'll get a good leak check on the new trailer. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long to take your first trip.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I love camping at those Michigan State Parks.







Thinking maybe in the summer of 2006 of doing the camping trip around the Lake. I figure we'll take about three weeks.









Would an Illinois Outbacker be invited to you Michigan Rally?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome Bruce action

Congrats on the purchase of your Outback. I know you and your family will enjoy the Outback. sunny

We are about 4 1/2hrs from the MI/Ont border. We are thinking of spending sometime in Frankenmuth this summer and seeing our friends which live just outside the Detroit area. We enjoy the Mi area. I lived in Detroit for 6months several years ago.

Thor


----------

